
Chinese scientists are collecting DNA to build a ‘genetic tool’ for surveillance - vo2maxer
https://twitter.com/paulmozur/status/1201788928270819329
======
ngcc_hk
‪Just science you may say , but it is the direction and scope that threaten
humanity. And has Turks agreed‬

